# الـــرافـــع الـــمـــتـــزامـــن و الـــحـــوض الـــعـــائـــم الـــجـــاف



## العرندس (25 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
تحية طيبة للجميع ،،،، وبعد 

نبدأ موضوعنا بالتعريف عن نجوم :15: هذا الموضوع ... وهما 

الرافع المتزامن Syncrolift 

والحوض العائم الجاف Floating Dry Dock 

فــ بسم الله نبدأ وعليه توكلنا :2: 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]


نظام النقل بواسطة الرافع المتزامن Transfer System By Syncrolift

الرافع المتزامن هو : - 

وسيلة لرفع ونقل المراكب البحرية من سطح البحر لأعلى الميناء ( الرصيف البحري ) أو العكس

وظيفته : - 

يقوم الرافع المتزامن بحمل ورفع المراكب البحرية ( إنتشالها ) من البحر .. بغرض إجراء 

عمليات الصيانة والإصلاح اللازمة لها أو حتى لإفراغ الشحنة من على ظهرها ووضعها في سطح 

الميناء .. ومن ثم إنزال المركب البحري للبحر مرة أخرى .. 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

مكونات الرافع المتزامن 

يتكون الرافع المتزامن التوقيت من 5 أجزاء رئيسية وأساسية يشترط وجودها في جميع الأنواع 

ولمعرفتها 

تأملوا هذه الصورة جيدا .. :10: 







الأجزاء الخمسة هي : - 

1 - منصة الرفع Platform

- حيث يجثم المركب البحري 

- هذه المنصة متحركة ( لأعلى ولأسفل ) - بحيث ترتفع أثناء حمل المركب البحري في حين تغمرها 

المياه أثناء إنزال المركب البحري لسطح البحر 

- يكون سطحها مصنوعا من الخشب

- يثبت فوقها نظام العجلات

- يتم رفعها بواسطة دعامات حديدية 

2 - نظام العجلات Railing System 

- حيث يثبت فوقه ممهد السفينة 

- يصنع من الحديد ويتم طلاءه بمواد كيميائية وأصباغ مقاومة للصدأ والتآكل لقربها من المناخ البحري

الرطب وذلك من حين لآخر 

3 - ممهد السفينة Cradle 

- بناء معدني يأخذ شكل قعر المركب البحري بزوايا مختلفة تلائم المركب البحري 

- توضع فوقه قطع خشبية حتى لا تسبب خدوشا في المركب البحري ولإحكام ثباته 

4 - المحركات ( الموتور ) Motors

- قد يطلق عليها أحيانا Hoist أي الرافع

- توضع على جانبي المنصة .. الجزء الثابت ( أي أنها لا تهبط وتصعد مع منصة الرفع )

- تقوم برفع المنصة بما عليها .. 

- عادة ما تكون مقسمة بالتساوي على الجانبين .. والمهم أنه لا بد وأن تقوم هذه المحركات برفع 

المنصة وما عليها بسرعة تزامنية ( بالتزامن ) لضمان توازن المركب البحري أثناء الرفع .. 

ملاحظة : - من هنا جاءت التسمية بالرافع المتزامن 

5 - الركيزة - الدعامة Pile Structure 

وهو بناء حديدي مقاوم لمياه البحر .. يقوم برفع المنصة المتحركة بالإضافة إلى المحركات 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






في هذه الصورة .. نجد وضعين مختلفين ،، وهما

الأول وهو للسفينة فوق المنصة قبل إنزالها للبحر وويبدو الممهد مرتبط بالسفينة 

أما الثاني فهو للسفينة بعد إنزالها للبحر ونلاحظ فك الممهد عن السفينة 

حيث يتم ذلك بمساعدة الغواصين .. بعد نزول السفينة للبحر 

كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية 






ملاحظات : - 

1 - يشمل مصطلح المركب البحري .. السفن والزوارق والقوارب والناقلات والغواصات واليخوت .. 

2 - نظرا لتواجد هذا البناء قرب البحر .. حيث الرطوبة .. لذا فإن عمليات الصيانة والفحص مستمرة 

لجميع أجزاء الرافع المتزامن 

هناك إختبار هندسي يقام للقضبان ويسمى بـ Rail Test للتأكد من سلامة القضبان وتحملها لرفع 

السفن .. 

3 - تمتد القضبان الحديدية المكونة لنظام العجلات من سطح المنصة حتى داخل الميناء .. فتسري 

عليها السفن لدخولها المسفن أو سطح الرصيف البحري أو الميناء وذلك عند الحاجة .. 

المسفن ( هو موضع بناء السفن ) 

4 - هناك حدود Limit لكل رافع متزامن .. يجب أخذها بعين الإعتبار .. 

مثال ذلك .. 

يكون لكل رافع متزامن سعة رفع و سعة رفع قصوى .. ويجب رفع المراكب التي لا يتعدى وزنها سعة

الرفع .. 

وهذا أمر هندسي شائع و وارد في كثير من التطبيقات لدى المهندسين 

5 - من أهم خصائص الرافع المتزامن التوقيت .. Specifications 

- سعة الرفع وتسمى بـ Lifting Capacity وعادة ما تقاس بالأطنان 

- الطول Length - يقاس بالمتر

- العرض Width - يقاس بالمتر

- السرعة - تقاس بـ سم / دقيقة 

وذلك وفقا للنظام الدولي للوحدات SI units

6 - الرافع المتزامن قد تكتب Synchrolift 

أي بإضافة حرف h بعد حرف c .. وذلك لمن أراد الإطلاع على المزيد من المعلومات حول الموضوع .. 

7 - Synchro بادئة بمعنى تزامني أو متواقت ومن المصطلحات التي تدخل فيها هذه الكلمة 

Synchroflash وتعني بالفيزياء : متزامن الوميض 

Synchromesh وتعني بالهندسة الميكانيكية : متزامن التعشيق - تعشيق تزامني بين التروس

Synchrogear وتعني بالهندسة الميكانيكية : تروس متزامنة السرعة 

Synchronized sound وتعني صوت متزامن ( كالصوت الذي نسمعه في السينما )

والحديث عن هذه المفردة قد يطول ويطول لمن أراد ذلك .. وكانت هذه الأمثلة للتعريف بأهمية هذه 

المفردة ..


----------



## العرندس (25 مارس 2006)

*صــور لـلــرافـع الـمـتـزامـن حـول الـعـالـم*






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






في كندا 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]


----------



## العرندس (25 مارس 2006)

في هونغ كونغ 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






وهذا أيضا في هونغ كونغ 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






منصة الرافع المتزامن 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






في إيران 

وأعتقد بأنه يوجد في كل جهة 28 موتور اي بمجموع 56 موتور لهذا الرافع العملاق .. :15:


----------



## العرندس (25 مارس 2006)

*الرافع المتزامن للغواصات*






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






صورة لغواصة عملاقة تــجــثــم فوق الرافع المتزامن

يبدو أنهما غواصتين نوويتين .. Nuclear Submarines 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

صور نموذج للرافع المتزامن






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]


----------



## العرندس (25 مارس 2006)

*5 صور لمراحل إنزال الغواصة لسطح البحر*






المهندسين .. ونظرة للغواصة قبل إنزالها للبحر 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






الغواصة تجثم فوق الرافع المتزامن .. ويبدو ممهد السفينة بوضوح 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






بدأت الغواصة تهم بالنزول لسطح البحر 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






منظر خلفي للغواصة 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






تم نزول الغواصة بأمان


----------



## العرندس (25 مارس 2006)

*صورة لثامن أكبر رافع متزامن في العالم في رومانيا*






ثامن أكبر رافع متزامن في العالم ويقع في رومانيا 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






أستودعكم الله 

وإلى الملتقى في الحوض العائم الجاف Floating Dry Dock 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (25 مارس 2006)

[frame="1 70"] 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع أكثر من رائع ... ما شاء الله تبارك الله ...

أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي العرندس على ما قدمته من معلومات مفيدة .. وطرح مميز ..

الموضوع مختلف نوعا ما ... وهو عالم آخر من عوالم تطبيقات الهندسة الميكانيكية ...

لا عدمنا مواضيعك الرائعة ... وإبداعاتك الجميلة .. ولي عودة مرة أخرى 

لك مني أطيب المنى بالتوفيـــــق والسداد
[/frame]​


----------



## عبد الجبار (25 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا

فهو موضوع فعلا جديد ومفيد جدا

وياريت لو فى حاجة [glint]فيديو[/glint] عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## العرندس (26 مارس 2006)

​[frame="11 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي أبو عمر .. حياك الله ويا هلا بك 

بالطبع 

الموضوع متعلق بالهندسة البحرية .. وهي تقبع تحت مظلة الهندسة الميكانيكية 

عبدالجبار 

حياك الله والشكر موصول لك على المشاركة 

بالنسبة لما طلبت .. فللأسف لم يتوفر لدي حتى الآن فيديو عن الموضوع [/frame]​


----------



## العرندس (26 مارس 2006)

*صورة جديدة + الأساسات للرافع المتزامن*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحية طيبة للجميع 

وأسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير 

نستكمل ما بدأناه عن الرافع المتزامن .. بالحديث عن الأساسات 

أو ما يعرف Foundation 

Pile Structure of Synchrolift​
هذه صورة للأساسات ( الدعامات ) 












منظر من الجو للأساسات 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

- تصنع من الحديد المقاوم للصدأ وملوحة مياه البحر .. 

وقد تصنع من الإسمنت concrete

- لا تشغل الحيز الذي تهبط وتصعد به منصة الرفع .. 

أي أن الأساسات موزعة على جوانب المنصة الثلاثة .. 

عدا مقدمة المنصة حتى لا تعرقل دخول المركب المراد رفعه

كما في الصورة 






كما هو واضح 

فعند المستقيم A لا توجد دعامات ( ركائز ) حيث توجد منصة الرفع Platform 

أما عند المستقيم B والذي يماثله من الجهة المقابلة نجد وجود الدعائم حيث تقوم برفع المنصة الثابتة 

التي تحمل الموتورات . 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






لاحظوا المستوى السفلي للسفينتين بالنسبة لسطح البحر 

السفينة التي على الجانب الأيسر بالنسبة لكم .. تم رفعها بواسطة الرافع المتزامن 


[GLINT]أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم [/GLINT]


----------



## العرندس (26 مارس 2006)

*خصائص الرافع المتزامن Synchrolift Specifications*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحية طيبة للجميع  






خصائص هذا الرافع 

النوع : - رافع متزامن 

طول منصة الرفع : - 150 متر 

عرض منصة الرفع : - 26 متر 

أقصى وزن ( سعة ) رفع : - 6500 طن 

سرعة الرفع : - 22 سم / دقيقة 

ملاحظة 

قد تصل قوة ( سعة ) الرفع العظمى حتى 11500 طن وقد تتجاوزها وذلك حسب الرافع 

وهذه الخصائص باللغة الإنجليزية .. للتعرف على مصطلحات الخصائص 


Type: Syncrolift
Platform's length: 150 m
Platform's width: 26 m
Maximum lifting weight: - 6500 t
- Lifting speed: 22 cm/min - micro motion​
أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## جاسر (28 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,

هكذا المواضيع وإلا فلا !

ما شاءالله تبارك الرحمن 

كأنّك تشاهد برنامج وثائقي 

عسى الله أن يكتب لك الأجر الجزيل جزاء هذا العمل
المتقن

بارك الله فيك وفتح عليك


----------



## oubais (28 مارس 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو معتصم (29 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
كفيت ووفيت في هذا الموضوع وننتظر الاكثر


----------



## motaz_95 (1 أبريل 2006)

[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] 
الف شكر موضوع اكثر من رائع 
جزيت خيرا 
[/GRADE]


----------



## تقوى الله (1 أبريل 2006)

*الي الامام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم العرندس ...​بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة والمميزة حقا" :12: ، موضوع جديد وشيق جدا" :20: ، جزاك الله به عنا جميعا" خيرا" ، والي الامام دائما" :75: بعون الله تعالي وفضله وتوفيقه ، وفقك الله لما فيه الخير لصلاح هذه الامة ...  

وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## muka_mukalove (1 أبريل 2006)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
واشكر على هذة الافئدة


----------



## marine_diesel (6 أبريل 2006)

*العمارة البحرية*

فى البداية ألف شكر على هذا المو ضوع الشيق 

وبصفتى طالب فى الهندسة البحرية و العمارة فهذا يعتبر جزءا من تخصصنا تحت مسمى 

ship launching 
وهى عملية تدشين للسفينة أى انزالها من الحوض الجاف الى الماء. أما الطريقة الممتازة التى شرح 

نها الموضوع هى طريقة رفع السفينة الى الحوض الجاف لاجراء الاصلحات المطاوبة لها ثم انزالها

مرة أخرى الى المياة.

ياأخى العرندس هلا تدلنى عن مواقع تختص بدراسة الهندسة و العمارة البحرية 

و سأكون شاكرا.


----------



## العرندس (26 أبريل 2006)

*حياكم الله*

[FRAME="12 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


حياكم الله يا أخواني جميعا 

جاسر .. يعجبني تسجيلك إجابك بالبرنامج الوثائقي 

oubais .. بارك الله فيك و حياك الله 

ابو معتصم .. لك المزيد بإذن الله .. تابعنا

motaz_95 والف شكر لك على رسوماتك البهية 

N.C شكرا وجزاك الله خير

muka_mukalove وردك أجمل روعة 

marine_diesel ( المناضل من أجل الهندسة البحرية :15: ) أجبتك برسالة شخصية 

وشكرا على التعليق ... [/FRAME]​


----------



## العرندس (26 أبريل 2006)

*الــحــوض الــعــائــم الــجــاف Floating Dry Dock*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
النجم الثاني من نجوم الموضوع  

الــحــوض الــعــائــم الــجــاف Floating Dry Dock

حيث سنـتـناول :2: 

نظام النقل بواسطة الحوض العائم الحاف Transfer System By Floating Dry Dock 

أو ما يعرف بــ 

تدشين السفينة بإستخدام الحوض العائم الجاف 
Ship Launching By Using Floating Dry Dock


الحوض العائم الجاف هو : - 

بناء ( هيكل معدني ) مستطيل أو مربع الشكل ذو قائمتين يأخذ شكل الوعاء فيحتوي بداخله المركب 

البحري 

وظيفته : - 


يقوم الحوض العائم الجاف بحمل ورفع المراكب البحرية ( إنتشالها ) من البحر .. بغرض إجراء 

عمليات الصيانة والإصلاح اللازمة لها أو حتى لإفراغ الشحنة من على ظهرها ووضعها في سطح 

الميناء .. ومن ثم إنزال المركب البحري للبحر مرة أخرى .. 

- ملاحظة : - الحوض العائم الجاف هو الطريقة الثانية المستخدمة في رفع المراكب البحرية بالإضافة إلى الرافع المتزامن . 

فكرة عمله : - 

- تعتمد فكرة عمله بشكل أساسي على قانون الطفو للأجسام .

حيث يحتوي الحوض العائم الجاف على خزانات كبيرة يتم ملؤها بماء البحر بعد سحبه بواسطة 

المضخات .. 

فيبدأ الحوض ينغمر بمياه البحر من الداخل .. تدريجيا إلى أن يصل إلى مستوى معين .. حيث يستطيع

المركب البحري بالدخول إلى سطح الحوض .. وبهذه الطريقة يتم رفع المراكب .. 

أما في حالة إنزال المركب البحري لسطح البحر فإنه يتم إفراغ الخزانات من مياه البحر بواسطة 

المضخات .. إلى البحر مرة أخرى .. حتى تصبح الخزانات فارغة فيطفو الحوض بعد ملىء الخزانات

ذاتها بالهواء .. 

أي أنه : - 

يمكن التحكم بمستوى الحوض العائم الجاف ( رفعه أو إنزاله ) عن طريق التحكم بمستوى مياه البحر 

( أي كمية مياه البحر ) داخل الخزانات .. 

تمعنوا جيدا في هذا الرسم التوضيحي .. حيث يبين فكرة عمل الحوض العائم الجاف






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






لاحظوا أماكن تواجد الخزانات 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

هذه الصورة التوضيحية تساعد في التعرف على المكونات الأساسية للحوض العائم الجاف






[LINE]hr[/LINE]







مكوناته الأساسية : - 

- الهيكل المعدني ( البناء ) Structure - Metal Frame 

- عادة ما يأخذ شكل المستطيل أو المربع 

- لابد أن يكون مصنوعا من مواد مقاومة لملوحة مياه البحر التي سيتواجد بها ورطوبة الأجواء 

- الخزانات Tanks 

- وهي التي تحتوي الماء في حالة إنزال المركب إلى سطح البحر 

( أي عندما يكون الحوض العائم الجاف مغمور جزئيا بمياه البحر ) 

وهي ذاتها التي تمتلىء بالهواء في حالة رفع ( إنتشال ) المركب البحري من سطح البحر 

( أي عندما يكون الحوض العائم الجاف طاف على سطح البحر ) 

- تتمثل الخزانات في : القائمتين اللتان تكونان على جانبي الحوض العائم الجاف وأسفل المنصة التي

يجثم فوقها المركب البحري

- المضخات 

- تقوم بسحب مياه البحر إلى الخزانات عند إنزال المركب البحري

كما تقوم بتفريغ الخزانات من مياه البحر إلى البحر مرة أخرى عند رفع المركب البحري

- المنصة Platform 

-حيث يجثم المركب البحري فوقها وهي ثابتة ( تمثل جزءا من الهيكل ) على العكس من منصة الرافع 

المتزامن .. فهي متحركة لأعلى ولأسفل 

- توجد أسفلها الخزانات 

- قد تتكون من قطع متعددة توضع إلى جنبها الجنب لتشكل المنصة بأكملها


خصائص الحوض العائم الجاف Floating Dry Dock Specifications 

- سعة الرفع وتقاس بالطن Lifting Capacity 

- الطول ويقاس بالمتر Length 

- العرض ويقاس بالمتر Width 

وذلك وفقا للنظام الدولي للوحدات SI units

ملاحظات : - 

- يستخدم الحوض العائم الجاف في الأوزان الكبيرة ( والتي يعجز عنها الرافع المتزامن ) 

إلا أن ذلك يعتمد على سعة الرفع .. سواء للحوض العائم الجاف أو الرافع المتزامن 

- يشمل مصطلح المركب البحري .. السفن والزوارق والقوارب والناقلات والغواصات واليخوت .. 

- يطلق على الحوض العائم الجاف في بعض بلدان العالم مصطلح Pontoon وتعني ( العوّامة )

- التسمية الشائعة للحوض العائم الجاف هي : Floating Dock وتعني الحوض العائم 

- إستخدم الأسبان الحوض العائم الجاف منذ القرن السابع عشر


----------



## العرندس (26 أبريل 2006)

*بـعـض الـصـور الـتـوضـيـحـيـة*

صورة للمنصة و للخزانات التي تقع أسفل المنصة 




رسم توضيحي يبين أجزاء القطعة الواحدة المكونة للمنصة


----------



## العرندس (26 أبريل 2006)

*بعض الرسوم التوضيحية والتخطيطية Sketch للحوض العائم الجاف*

الحوض العائم الجاف .. البدائي البسيط






[LINE]hr[/LINE]

بعض الرسوم التخطيطية Sketch للحوض العائم الجاف






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






رسم تخطيطي لحوض عائم جاف ذو سعة رفع تبلغ 60000 طن  

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]


----------



## العرندس (26 أبريل 2006)

*صورة ممهد السفينة في الحوض العائم الجاف*

صورة ممهد السفينة في الحوض العائم الجاف


----------



## العرندس (26 أبريل 2006)

*صور متسلسلة لإنزال غواصة من على سطح الحوض العائم الجاف .. إلى سطح البحر*

صور متسلسلة لإنزال غواصة من على سطح الحوض العائم الجاف .. إلى سطح البحر






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]


----------



## العرندس (26 أبريل 2006)

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (28 أبريل 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
لا أملك كلاما أصف به ما أراه امامي من إبداع من أخي محمد العنزي ...​ 
من منطلق حديث الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ) أو كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام ... فإني اشكر أخي المشرف مرة أخرى على ما قام به من شرح وتوضيح وجهد لعمل هذا الموضوع المميز ...​ 


​ 
وأشكرك شخصيا لأنك علمتني شيئا كنت لا أعلم عنه إلا الشيء القليل جدا ... أنت الآن مدرس بمعنى الكلمة ​ 



​ 
جزاك الله كل الخير ...​ 
http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb068_ZNxdm799YYSA​


----------



## العرندس (5 مايو 2006)

*لا شكر على واجب .. الله يعزك يابو عمر*

[frame="12 70"]






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 






الأخ العزيز .. أبو عمر 

حياك الله .. ويا هلا بك ويا مرحبا 

الله يعزك و يسلمك 

بصراحة .. أنا الذي لا أستطيع أن أرد على هذا الإطراء  

ولكن أتمنى أن تكون قد إستفدت ولو القليل .. 

وبالمناسبة .. بقي من الموضوع القليل .. فالموضوع لم ينتهي بعد 

لذا وجب عليك أيها التلميذ الفائق .. المتابعة .. متابعة الدرس القادم

وإلا رسبت .. :67: 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم 







[/frame]​


----------



## البيسش (12 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... اما بعد
يشكر الكاتب على موضوعه ولكن لا اعلم هل الموضوع عبارة عن بحث ام دراسة ام ما ذا ، كذلك لم يذكر اي من المراجع العلمية التي استد عليها، ولي بعض الملاحظات هي كالتالي:
1- ما الهدف من رفع السفن؟
2- لم يذكر اي شيء فيما يخص docking plane 
3- ماهي مميزات حوض الرفع المتزامن عن غيره من الاحواض الاخرى.
4- انواع ال Cradle أو ما يسمى ( Blocks) 
5- لم يذكر الانواع الاخرى من الاحواض مثل ( Slip dock) 
6- هل يوجد للاحواض جهة اشراف وتصنيف.
7- لايوجد يا اخي العزيز حوض جاف عائم.
واخيرا وليس اخرا ارجو ان تكون هذه الملاحظات بمثابة دافع لك للامام ليس الا لكي يستفيد القاريء من علم الهندسة البحرية الذي بحاجة الى التعريف عنه وشكرا.


----------



## العرندس (13 مايو 2006)

*على الرحب والسعة ..*

[FRAME="12 70"]










الأخ الكريم .. البيسش

حياك الله .. وأهلا وسهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

فــ حللت أهلا ووطئت سهلا 

الموضوع عبارة عن بحث متواضع كتبته شخصيا أثناء دراستي في الكلية حيث قمت بزيارة لــ : 

الشركة الكويتية للصناعات الهندسية الثقيلة وبناء السفن .. في الكويت..

وأعتمدت بعد إعتمادي على الله في كتابة الموضوع على مواقع الشبكة العنكبوتية .. 

بالنسبة للمراجع العلمية .. فعادة ما تذكر في نهاية الموضوع .. وكذا سأفعل بإذن الله 

وأقول لك من الآن هي من واقع تجربتي المتواضعة بالإضافة إلى مواقع عنكبوتية فقط لأخذ الصور 

التوضيحية .. وليس هناك كتب .. 

أما بالنسبة لملاحظاتك : - 

1- ما الهدف من رفع السفن؟

ذكرت الهدف مرتين في الموضوع .. وأعتقد بأنك لو قرأت الموضوع جيدا يا أخي الكريم لوجدته .. 

المرة الأولى في المشاركة رقم 1 في الصفحة الأولى من الموضوع 

والمرة الثانية في المشاركة رقم 20 في الصفحة الثانية من الموضوع 

أن الهدف من رفع السفن .. يكمن في الهدف من بناء الرافع المتزامن والحوض العائم الجاف.. 

يقوم الرافع المتزامن و الحوض العائم الجاف بحمل ورفع المراكب البحرية ( إنتشالها ) من البحر .. 

فالهدف واحد وهو كما ذكرت سابقا في المشاركة رقم 1 ورقم 20 

وهو بغرض إجراء عمليات الصيانة والإصلاح اللازمة لها أو حتى لإفراغ الشحنة من 

على ظهرها ووضعها في سطح الميناء .. ومن ثم إنزال المركب البحري للبحر مرة أخرى .. 

2- لم يذكر اي شيء فيما يخص docking plane 

لا أعرف ماذا تقصد بهذا المصطلح .. أرجو التوضيح

وأعتقد بأنه ليس له صلة بهذا الموضوع .. وربما تكون له صلة بمواضيع أخرى من الهندسة البحرية

3- ماهي مميزات حوض الرفع المتزامن عن غيره من الاحواض الاخرى.

في البداية دعني أوجه لك سؤال يا أخي الكريم .. 

ماذا تقصد بالأحواض الأخرى ؟؟ :81:

لقد ذكرت في المشاركة رقم 20 في الصفحة الثانية من الموضوع 

وبالتحديد في الملاحظات .. أول ملاحظة 

يستخدم الحوض العائم الجاف في الأوزان الكبيرة ( والتي يعجز عنها الرافع المتزامن )

نستشف من هذا الكلام .. 

بأن ميزة الحوض العائم الجاف هي لرفع الأوزان الكبيرة .. في حين أنه يستخدم الرافع المتزامن 

للأوزان الصغيرة .. وإن كان ذلك يعتمد على سعة الرفع لكل منهما .. فذلك ليس شرطا .. 

4- انواع ال Cradle أو ما يسمى ( Blocks) 

ليس لدي معلومات عن أنواع ممهد السفينة .. Cradle 

ولا أعرف بأنها تسمى بــ Blocks 

ولكنها بالطبع .. لها أحجام متفاوته .. مواد صنع مختلفة .. طرق تصنيع مختلفة 

(( فلو أردنا الحديث عن كل صغيرة وكبيرة أو واردة وشاردة لما أنتهينا :80: ))

5- لم يذكر الانواع الاخرى من الاحواض مثل ( Slip dock) 

بكل بساطة .. لأن عنوان الموضوع هو : الرافع المتزامن والحوض العائم الجاف .. 

فلن أتطرق لغير ما كتبت .. 

6- هل يوجد للاحواض جهة اشراف وتصنيف.

يشرف على الحوض العائم الجاف أو الرافع المتزامن .. المهندسين ومساعديهم والعمال في الشركة

7- لايوجد يا اخي العزيز حوض جاف عائم.

هذه هي التسمية المصطلح عليها .. منذ أن أخترع الحوض العائم الجاف Floating Dry Dock 

سواء شأنا أم أبينا :17: 

وللتأكد .. قم بلصق هذا المصطلح في محركات البحث لترى الصور بأم عينك .. 

مع العلم بأن الحوض لا يبتل كله بالماء أبدا .. كما هو واضح في الصور 

فهناك حدود Limits لا يتعداها أبدا .. حتى لا يغرق  

أما الرافع المتزامن تبتل منصته بالكامل لأنها تغوص بالماء أصلا .. وذلك عند إنتشالها للمركب البحري .. 

وأخيرا .. شكرا يا أخي الكريم البيسش .. لغيرتك على العلم ..  

وأذكر .. بأن الموضوع لم ينتهي بعد .. حيث بقي القليل من الصور .. كما أسلفت سابقا

وأقول لك ..

[GLINT] خــيــركـم مـــن أهـــدى إلـــيّ عـــيـــوبـــي[/GLINT]




[/FRAME]​


----------



## البيسش (13 مايو 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين .. اما بعد
كم اثلجني ردك اخي العزيز وذلك اظهر النتيجة المبتغاه من نقدي لبحثك وهي تحفيزك لما هو افضل انشاء الله.
1- يتم دخول السفن للأحواض لتنظيف وفحص واصلاح ودهان الجزء المغمور من السفينة أو الواسطة البحرية.
2- docking plane هي الخريطة التي توضح مواقع Blocks أو Cradle على الحوض وهي بالمناسبة نوعين Keel blocks و Bilge blocks ومن المؤكد انك تعلم بأن الانشاءات الهيكلية للسفن تختلف من سفينة الى اخرى وبالتالي لايمكن وضع الـ Blocks بشكل دائم لكل انواع السفن خاصة القاطرات التي تستخدم الزعانف اسفلها وليس رفاص في الخلف واذا كان هذا المصطلح ليس له علاقة بالموضوع فأي المصطلحات يكون ؟
 3- (أ) مميزات الحوض المتزامن :
يستخدم عادة في القطاعات العسكرية وذلك تحسبا للاصلاح السريع في وقت الحرب حيث ان السفينة أو الغواصة عادة تسحب من البحربواسطة الحوض وتوضع على عجلات حديدية يمكن من خلالها انتقالها الى ورشة الاصلاح وعادة تكون هناك اكثر من ورشة وبذلك يمكن اصلاح اكثر من سفينة في نفس الوقت وبنفس الحوض.
(ب) مميزات الحوض الجاف : يمكن الاستعانة بالشركات الاخرى في جميع اغراض الصيانة كما يمكن انتقال الالات والمعدات من السفينة الى موقع ورش الخراطة واذا اضطر الوضع الى الشركة المصنعة ومثال ذلك ( اعمال صيانة واصلاح الرفاصات والمحركات الرئيسية ... وغيرها) وكذلك يمتاز برفع الواسطات البحرية ذات الحمولة العالية.
(ج) مميزات الحوض العائم : يمكن انتقاله من موقع الى اخر حيث يبحث مالك الحوض عن الخط الملاحي الاكثر ازدحام ويضعه هناك وعادة تكون الصيانة في الحوض العائم صيانة وقائية أو تصحيحية بسيطة نظرا لمحدودية الامكانيات،كما تمتاز بأنها قد تحمل واسطة بحرية أطول من طول الحوض خلاف الحوض الجاف.
6- يشرف على الحوض هيئة تصنيف والاشراف التي قامت بالاشراف على تصنيع الحوض منذ البداية وتقوم هذه الهيئة بالاشراف الفني على الحوض من حيث قيام الشركة بأعمال الصيانة المطلوبة وان لم تقوم الشركة بذلك فيحق للهيئة سحب الشهادة التي يمكن للحوض بموجبها ممارسة أعمال الصيانة وبالتالي شركات السفن لن تغامر بدخول سفنها الى ذلك الحوض لاحتمال تعرضها للخطر. 
7- الحوض الجاف : هي ببساطة شديدة عبارة عن حفرة في الارض ملاصقة للشاطيء لا يفصل بينها وبين الشاطيء سوى بوابة حديدية مانعة لنفاذ المياه وطريقة التشغيل سهلة حيث انه بعد ان يتم تجهيز الحوض كما تعلم تضخ المياه الى داخل الحوض بحيث يصبح مستوى المياه داخل الحوض متساوي لمستوى ماء البحر ومن ثم تفتح البوابة وتدخل السفينة وبعد أن تصل الى الوضع الصحيح لها يتم غلق البوابة وسحب المياه من داخل الحوض بواسطة المضخات فترتكز قاع السفينة على الـ Blocks .
أما الحوض العائم فان وضعه اما عائم أو مغمور تحت الماء ولذلك سمي عائم وهذا كما يعلم كل من له صلة بالبحر حتى وان كان صياد أو يحب أكل السمك فقط ولهذا كم عجبت عندما قرأت انك تعلمت في أحد الكليات وقمت بزيارة لحوض الاصلاح بالكويت الم يعلمك أحد العمال أو المهنسين الفرق بين الحوض الجاف والعائم واعلم ياخي العزيز بأن وجهة نظرك ليست بالقوة تخضعني لها حين قلت بأن هذه التسمية المصطلح عليها منذ ان اخترع الحوض العائم الجاف سواء شئنا ام ابينا 
بامكانك نسخ مقالي وعرضها على اي بحار أو فني أو قبطان أو مهندس سواء على ظهر السفن أو في شركة الاصلاح أو عرضها على اساتذة الجامعة التي تخرجت منها أو ان كان لك زملاء من من درسوا بالاكادمية البحرية في الاسكندرية واستمع الى ما سوف يجيبوا عليك به ان كان هناك فرق بين الحوض الجاف والحوض العائم.
وشكرا لك


----------



## العرندس (13 مايو 2006)

*مرحبا بك يا أخي البيسش مجددا .. وحياك الله*

[frame="12 70"]






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 





الأخ الكريم البيسش 

حياك الله مجددا .. وأهلا وسهلا بك 

في البداية 

شكرا على ردك الجميل والمطول .. 

بالنسبة لملاحظاتك في النقطة 1 و 2 أجبت عليها في الموضوع .. وفي الرد الأول كذلك .. 

بالنسبة للملاحظة رقم 3 .. 

لا أعتقد بأني سأوافقك القول .. بأن ميزة الرافع المتزامن إستخدامه بالعمليات العسكرية 

وذلك لأن : - 

- السبب الأساسي في إختيار الرافع المتزامن أو الحوض العائم الجاف .. هو الوزن 

وزن المركب البحري المراد .. رفعه 

ودليل ذلك .. 

- المشاركة رقم 25 في الصفحة الثانية من الموضوع 

فهذه الصور .. لإستخدامات عسكرية .. في أمريكا 

وبإذن الله سأرفق رابط الصور عند الإنتهاء من كتابة الموضوع

- عند إكمال الموضوع سأضع صور أخرى للإستخدامات العسكرية للحوض العائم الجاف 

- إستخدم الحوض العائم الجاف منذ الحرب العالمية .. سأضع صورته لاحقا 

- تتميز بعض السفن العسكرية بوزنها الكبير .. مما يرجح إستخدام الحوض العائم الجاف كوسيلة لإنتشالها .. 


أما بالنسبة لوجهة نظري في لتسمية الحوض العائم الجاف بهذا الإسم .. فحاشا أن أجبرك بالقوة :15: .. 

ولما القوة .. في هذا الحوار الجميل ..  

أنا لا أريد إلا أن أقول لك بأن التسمية جاءت .. هكذا 

فهناك الكثير من المخترعات التي تعتبر تسميتها خاطئة وقد نعترض عليها .. ولكن لا زلنا نستمر 

بإستخدامها.. لأن التسمية ليست ملكا بأيدينا 

فقد أصبحت متداولة .. فهي كذا رغما علينا 

بالنسبة .. لما ذكرته من أن الحوض العائم الجاف .. يمكن نقله 

فأشكرك لأنك سبقتني في شرح هذه المعلومة .. 

فالرافع المتزامن .. ثابت لا يتحرك من مكانه 

أما الحوض العائم الجاف فينقل للصيانة والإصلاح .. 

وينقل إلى ما حيث يريد مالكه أن ينقل .. 

بالنسبة للنقل من أجل الصيانة أو الإصلاح 

حدث هذا في الحوض العائم الجاف التابع للشركة الكويتية للصناعات الهندسية الثقيلة وبناء السفن .. حيث تم إصلاح الحوض العائم الجاف بعد رحلة في الخليج العربي ليتم إصلاحه في موانئ دبي .. 

- مسألة نقله لإصلاحه لا تعتبر ميزة .. فقد تطول الرحلة أو قد يتعرض لما تتعرض له السفن في البحر .. فهو معرض للغرق

فإذا لم تتوفر إمكانيات التصليح في الموقع ذاته .. نقل الحوض العائم الجاف إلى حيث يمكن 

إصلاحه ... وأنتظر الرافع المتزامن إلى حين الوصول إليه لإصلاحه .. 

أما بالنسبة لنقله حسب العقود .. فهنا ربح مادي بحت .. وتحسب نقطة في صالح الحوض العائم الجاف لذا تعتبر ميزة .. 

في النهاية .. طرحك جميل .. ومعلوماتك مفيدة .. وفقكم الله 






[/frame]​


----------



## العرندس (6 يونيو 2006)

*آسف على هذا الإنقطاع .. ونستكمل ما بدأناه .. بصور توضيحية*

[FRAME="12 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحية طيبة للجميع .. 

هذه بعض الصور التوضيحية لتوضيح ما بدأناه من شرح الحوض العائم الجاف

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

صور لأحواض عائمة جافة صغيرة الحجم .. 






حوض عائم جاف .. طوله مساوي لعرضه تقريبا .. أي أنه يأخذ شكل المربع ..

وهو صغير بالنسبة لما سترونه في صور المشاركات القادمة  

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






وهذا حوض عائم جاف آخر صغير 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






وهذا حوض عائم جاف صغير أيضا .. وتبدو فيه أعمال الصيانة للسفينة 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






وهذه صورة لحوض عائم جاف وهو يــشــق عباب البحر .. 

لاحظوا أن عرضه أكبر من طوله .. فالتصاميم هنا كل منها يلائم مراكب معينة .. [/FRAME]​


----------



## العرندس (6 يونيو 2006)

*تـابـع .. صـور تـوضـيـحـيـة*

[FRAME="12 70"]صور لأحواض عائمة جافة كبيرة الحجم .. Very large Floating Dry Dock 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






نمط العمارة خلف هذا الحوض العائم الجاف .. يوحي بأن هذا الحوض العملاق 

يوجد في بلاد اليمن السعيدة[/FRAME]​


----------



## العرندس (6 يونيو 2006)

*صور علوية للحوض العائم الجاف*

[FRAME="12 70"]صور علوية للحوض العائم الجاف






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






هذا الحوض العائم الجاف العملاق يرفع سفينتين في نفس الوقت .. حيث يتسع لهما !![/FRAME]​


----------



## العرندس (6 يونيو 2006)

*صور توضيحية متفرقة للحوض العائم الجاف*

[FRAME="12 70"]صور توضيحية متفرقة للحوض العائم الجاف

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






حريق في الحوض العائم الجاف .. وتبدو أعمدة الدخان وهي تتصاعد في طبقات الجو 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






كان الحوض العائم الجاف يمثل أحد المعالم البارزة .. لذا وضعوا صوره على طوابعهم البريدية 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






بريشة الرسام L. Francia 

Floating Dock at Rotherhithe. Drawn by L. Francia. Engraved by J.C. Allen. July 1,1815​
وبالنظر إلى تاريخ هذ الرسمه ( في عام 1815 ) .. نرى أن فكرة الحوض العائم الجاف 

قد سبقت فكرة الرافع المتزامن !!

لذا فقد اخترع ( صمم ) الحوض العائم الجاف قبل أن يخترع الرافع المتزامن .. 

الأمر الآخر .. يتضح من الرسمه بأن الحوض العائم الجاف مصنوع من الخشب .. حيث كان يصنع

آنذاك من الخشب .. [/FRAME]​


----------



## العرندس (6 يونيو 2006)

*الحوض الجاف برأس تنورة يخضع للاختبارات النهائية*

[FRAME="12 70"]الحوض الجاف برأس تنورة يخضع للاختبارات النهائية 

على قدم وساق يسير العمل حاليا على اجراء الاختبارات النهائية لحوض سفن جاف ضخم جديد في رأس تنورة .. 

المشروع تنفذه ادارة الاعمال البحرية ليعمل كورشة صيانة عائمة للسفن .

الحوض الجاف الجديد هو الحوض رقم 2 وقد تم بناؤه في دبي بدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة . 

ويتجاوز طوله 300 قدم في حين يزيد عرضه على 120 قدما . وتستطيع تجهيزاته ان ترفع سفنا يصل

وزنها الى 4500 طن . اما خدماته فتشمل صيانة صنادل الرفع والقاطرات البحرية وقوارب المسح 

وغيرها من سفن المساندة العائدة لأرامكو السعودية .

المشروع الجديد ينهي مشكلة تلك الحيوانات البحرية القشرية المعروفة بالبرنقيل التي تعلق بالسفن ..

فبعد زيارة السفن للحوض الجاف سيتم استخدام نظام التنظيف بنفث الماء لتنظيف ابدان السفن 

واعدادها لاعادة التشطيب، وفوق ذلك لن تكون هناك اضرار بيئية لأن النظام الجديد يقوم بتنقية الماء

المستخدم بصورة تسمح باعادة استخدامه مجددا ..

السلامة إلى جانب المتعة

السلامة من الجوانب المهمة المأخوذة في الاعتبار في تصميم هذا المرفق العائم الجديد . وعندما يتم

ادخال السفن الى الحوض العائم الجاف لاعمال الصيانة فان اطقمها ستستمتع بالتجهيزات الجديدة التي 

اقيمت خصيصا لها على الرصيف الغربي ..

ومن الناحية النظرية يمكن نقل هذا الحوض العائم الى موقع آخر، لكن محطة الصيانة تحتاج الى العديد

من الوصلات المعقدة في الشاطئ حتى تتمكن من القيام بعملها . وقد قامت العديد من الادارات بمواجهة

التحدي ومد يد العون لقسم مشاريع رأس تنورة التابع لادارة المشاريع في المنطقة الشمالية في 

تركيب الحوض الجاف, وقدم قسم المشاريع في المنطقة المغمورة التابع لادارة المشاريع في المنطقة 

الشمالية القوارب التي قامت بربط الحوض العائم الجاف بدعامات الارساء . وقدمت ادارة الطرق

والمعدات الثقيلة الرافعات لتركيب كتل بكارات الارساء على امتداد الرصيف البحري .






الواجهة الأمامية للحوض العائم الجاف التابع لادارة الاعمال البحرية - رأس تنورة - الإمارات

الأربعاء 1424-11-15هـ الموافق 2004-01-07م
________________________________

[GLINT]منقول من موقع اليوم الإلكتروني[/GLINT] [/FRAME]​


----------



## العرندس (6 يونيو 2006)

*صور إستخدام الحوض العائم الجاف في المجالات العسكرية !!*

[FRAME="12 70"]

صور إستخدام الحوض العائم الجاف في المجالات العسكرية !!

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

صورة توضح إستخدام الحوض العائم الجاف خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية .. 






صورة للبارجة ( السفينة الحربية ) USS Iowa وهي تستخدم خدمات الحوض العائم الجاف خلال

الحرب العالمية الثانية .. 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






صورة للغواصة الأمريكية USS Michigan التابعة للبحرية الأمريكية U.S. Navy

ذات الصواريخ القذائفية ( البالستية ) ballistic missile وهي بداخل الحوض العائم الجاف !!

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






غواصة حربية في الحوض العائم الجاف Resolute في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]






مجموعة من رجال إحدى الكليات البحرية الأمريكية أمام غواصة حربية رفعت 

بواسطة الحوض العائم الجاف [/FRAME]​


----------



## العرندس (6 يونيو 2006)

*أهـمـيـة الـحـوض الـعـائـم الـجـاف فـي الـحـرب الـعـالـمـيـة الـثـانـيـة !!*

[FRAME="12 70"]أهـمـيـة الـحـوض الـعـائـم الـجـاف فـي الـحـرب الـعـالـمـيـة الـثـانـيـة !!

لاشك بأن الحوض العائم الجاف قد لعب دورا هاما في إنتصار الأساطيل البحرية أثناء 

المعارك الطاحنة :5: :78: :73: التي دارت رحاها في الحرب العالمية الثانية .. 

حيث استخدم الحوض العائم الجاف بشكل واسع ومكثف آنذاك ..

وذلك من أجل توفير خدمات الصيانة للسفن والغواصات في الأماكن البعيدة والمعزولة عن الأماكن

المخصصة لصيانتها .. 

وتعود أسباب إستخدامه بدلا من إستخدام Graving Dock أو

الرافع المتزامن لميزتين : -

- الأولى وهي .. إمكانية نقله من مكان إلى آخر عبر مياه البحر ..

- الثانية وهي .. إمكانية إيصال أكثر من حوض عائم

جاف ببعض للحصول على حوض عائم جاف كبير يناسب المراكب البحرية الطويلة .. 

حيث لجأ المهندسون خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية إلى ربط أكثر من حوض عائم جاف بهدف تشكيل 

حوض عائم جاف كبير يعمل على تجهيز وصيانة السفن الطويلة .. وذلك لعدم توافر الإمكانات ولضيق

الوقت أثناء الحروب .. 

فعلا .. الحاجة أم الإختراع :81: [/FRAME]​


----------



## حسين الشاوري (8 يونيو 2006)

*ما هو الفرق بين الحوض ( الجاف ) والحوض ( العائم ) ؟*

ما هو الفرق بين الحوض ( الجاف ) والحوض ( العائم ) ؟

تحياتي لكم وارجوا ان تزودونا بالفارق بين الحوض ( الجاف ) والحوض ( العائم ) ؟
وتحياتي لكل اعضاء الملتقى ...​


----------



## العرندس (9 يونيو 2006)

*لا فرق .. بين الحوض الجاف والحوض العائم الجاف*

[FRAME="12 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الكريم حسين الشاوري 

حياك الله وأهلا وسهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب

سعيد بمشاركتك في الموضوع 

ما أعرفه يا أخي .. هو أن الحوض العائم الجاف Floating Dry Dock هو نفسه 

الحوض الجاف Dry Dock 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/FRAME]​


----------



## احمد عبد المنعم (12 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع متكامل وشيق وبالفعل كنت اريده


----------



## المهندس2929 (23 يونيو 2006)

شكرا والف شكر لكم


----------



## العرندس (23 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكم الله يا أخواني جميعا 

ولا شكر على واجب 

كما أتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم .. وازددتم معرفة وعلما 

وفقكم الله جميعا 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (25 يونيو 2006)

والله يا أخي العرندس لا أملك إلا أن أدعو لك فجزاك الله خير الجزاء .


----------



## العرندس (25 يونيو 2006)

*الله يعزك يا أخي فتى الميكانيك ويبارك فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هلابك أخي العزيز فتى الميكانيك 

حياك الله وبياك وأهلا وسهلا بك .. 

تسعدني مشاركتك .. وأتمنى أن تكون قد استفدت من الموضوع

وجزاك الله خير .. وفتح عليك .. وبارك فيك .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم​


----------



## المهندس2929 (11 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شكرا والف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## a7med3ly (12 يوليو 2006)

مشكور على المعلومات يا باشموهندس


----------



## العرندس (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حياكم الله يا أخواني جميعا 

وأهلا وسهلا بكم .. في ملتقى المهندسين العرب

أسأل الله العلي القدير ... أن يوفقنا للخير 

ويجعل أعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم .. 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nishan (6 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا على الشرح يا أخي الكريم و زادك الله من علمة


----------



## و جوني (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم موضوع مفيد وقل ربي زدني علما


----------



## العرندس (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكم الله .. أخواني 

وشكرا على دعاؤكم لي .. أسأل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## اسلام بحرية (28 أكتوبر 2006)

_you are sweety .good knowledge you have_


----------



## X_MIX_X (2 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل ... واكرمك بمزيد من علمة
اخوك محمد عبدالجواد ... الفرقة الثالثة .. هندسة بحرية وعمارة سفن


----------



## السنيار (5 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع القيم .
( تقبل تحياتي )


----------



## سدير عدنان (6 مارس 2007)

very good for u mr.العرندس.


----------



## العرندس (7 مارس 2007)

حياكم الله .. جميعا 

أتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## ليث عبد اللطيف عبد (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لخدمه العلم


----------



## دعيج (7 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك..............


----------



## العرندس (7 أبريل 2007)

أخواني ليث عبداللطيف + دعيج 

حياكم الله .. يشرفني مروركم .. 

وفقكم الله


----------



## البيسش (7 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ العضو / حسين الشاوري
فيما يخص سؤالك عن ما هو الفرق بين الحوض ( الجاف ) والحوض ( العائم ) ؟
1- الحوض الجاف ( ثابت غير متحرك , آلية العمل ، امكانيات الصيانة كبيرة لأتصاله بالشاطيء)
2- الحوض الثابت ( متحرك ، آلية العمل مختلفة ، امكانية الصيانة محدوده)
هذه ابرز الاختلافات بينهما.
وشكرا


----------



## مفيد المغلس (21 أبريل 2007)

نشكرك على هذة الصور والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## ليث عبد اللطيف عبد (22 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم نود ان نعلم ماهو اكبر حوض عائم وفي اي دولة ولكم جميعا الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ريمون عدلي (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي المهندس علي تعبك مجهود خرافه
تشكر عليه


----------



## alaakoraitem (2 يونيو 2007)

مجهود عظيم , ولكن ينقصه ملفات الفيديو , انا عندى ملفات فيديو عمليه من الترسانة اللى كنت بشتغل فيها, للسنكرو ليفت و الحوض العائم و كمان الحوض الجاف ( قطعا هناك حوض عائم و آخر جاف و الفارق بينهما كما ذكره الاخ البيسش) انا ححاول ارفع الفيديوهات قريب انشاء الله و بالمناسبه , السنكرولفت يفضل فى الأغراض الحربية لسبب آخر هو رفع القطع البحرية و تخزينها على البر فى حالة عدم وجود عمليات عسكرية أما إستخدام الحوض العائم فيتم للصيانات الطارئة و المحدودة أثناء العمليات العسكرية وتم ذلك فى الحرب العالمية الثانية على نطاق واسع نظرا لعدم وجود سنكرليفت فى هذه الآونة
هناك أيضا تطور ما قبل السنكروليفت و هو ال Mechanical lift حيث يستخدم لرفع اللنشات و السفن الصغيرة و يختلف عن السنكرو ليفت فى عدم وجود plat form و يوجد بدلا منها ramp (منحدر) يتم شد شد السفينة عليه


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## mody_4love (21 يوليو 2007)

اولا الف شكر بجد علي هذه المعلومات القيمه التي هي عباره عن مذيج خبراتك الواسعه الناجه من عملك الجاد ولكن هناك شئ احب ان اعلق عليه وهو لماذا لم ترفع هذا الملف ادوبي ريدر لان هذا افضل من ذالك ؟ لانم هذا يسهل القراءه علي القراء ارجو ان تتقبل نقدي بصدر رحب 
ولك الف شكر


----------



## ربى الله (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله ، وكتب لك بفضله وتوفيقه هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ، فإن هذا العمل سيساعدنى كثيرا حين ألقى الضوء على مثل هذه الأنواع من الأحواض للطلبة ، حيث أسعدنى القدر بوجودى بالقرب من بناء مثل هذا النوع فى مصر لصالح الترسانة النيلية لهيئة قناة السويس .
وفقكم الله وسدد على طريق الخير خطاكم 
وأرجو أن تتقبلوا وجودى معكم كعضو جديد


----------



## الالهام (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع( syncrolift) وعلى فكره موجود بالقاعدة البحرية براس التين
بالاسكندرية ومصرح للسفن الصغيرة التجارية بالاصلاح به ولحمولات معينة
ch.eng.elkhouly


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (3 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر محمد3 (3 يناير 2008)

بوركت اخى الكريم ونفعك الله ونفع بك


----------



## كاضم الساهر (9 يناير 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## بحار العلم (9 يناير 2008)

الله ينور يا اخى
ايه الحلاوة دى فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## Badran Mohammed (10 يناير 2008)

مشكوريييييييييييييين سيدي الفاضل على المجهود الرائع مع التقدير


----------



## miree82 (11 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي ووفقك الله إلى ما فيه خير لهذه الأمة


----------



## الالهام (28 مايو 2008)

المشرف الجليل/العرندس-----------
موضوعك شيق ومدعم بكثير من الصور الايضاحية الجميلة وعلى فكرة يوجد رافع متزامن بالقاعدة البحرية
براس التين ويقوم الاصلاحات للسفن التجارية الخفيفة ولكم جزيل الشكر ---------م/الخولى


----------

